# HELP Nokia N70 Problem



## chibinuyasha (Nov 3, 2008)

I tried to install a new font on my N70 but when i try to restart it stays on the NOKIA Logo..

I installed this files (see attachments) on C:\ drive of my cellphone
-not the SimCard drive
-not the MediaCard drive
-its kinda like interal memory kinda thing

I put these files (FontRoutter.DLL) at C:\System\Fonts
And I put the other two files Font.TTF and fontrouter.ini @ C:\Data\Fonts


Now he ask me to restart it.. then it happen my cellphone got stuck on NOKIA logo like frozen or something... then i try to remove the battery... and restart it again but its still frozen

Anyone can help. me
Please...


----------

